# Come join a contest and win a goodie bag! (We have 2 winners!!!)



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I made a huge list of everyone's guesses...and then went through and circled all of the right info...The person who had 2 out of 3 right (date, boy/girl ratio, and approx. time of birth)was....


:chili::aktion033::thumbsup:

Suzi "Suzimalteselover"!!!

Her guess was Nov. 13; 1 girl, 2 boys; and 6:30am

I did also narrow the list to the people who guessed the correct day:
"Hunter's Mom"; "Bailey&me"; "Jenniferhope423"; and "heartmadeforyou". Then I looked at the boy/girl guess and "hunter's Mom" and "heartmadeforyou" were closest in their guess of 1 girl, 3 boys. Sooo then I narrowed it further by looking at the time they guessed and......


:chili::aktion033::thumbsup:

Erin "Hunter's Mom" wins with a time guess that was closest (4:00am)!!

Congratulations!!!! Thank you to everyone who participated!!!! I really had fun seeing all the guesses!!!

So I will PM you 2 asking for your addresses and get those goodie bags out to you!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Gee I'd rather win a goodie bag w/ a fluff in it!
HMMMM have to work on my best guess.

2 -males 1 female - birth- 11am ,Nov 11th


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kelly already ? how long are fluffs pregnant for ?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

1. 3 females & 1 male
2. 12th November, 7.19am(your time) for first pup to be born


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep Liza, time flies! She became pregnant the second week of September. Fluffs are pregnant for 60-63 days. She is about 57 days according to the vet.

I wanted to make a fun contest out of this...as I am excited and you all have expressed you want to be a part of her journey to motherhood.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

HA, I agree with Michelle! I will take a pup, too!

My guess is two males and a female (born male, male, female), born Nov. 11, 3 am for the first pup!

Keep us updated!!!

(By the way, wanted to pass this along: there's a website MalteseLuv. When our dog was pregnant last year, we checked this site constantly when we had questions. It has a whole whelping section with info and pictures and what to expect.)


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh and in the event of tie, there will be a tiebreaker


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't believe it's this soon. I'm really praying for Terra to be fine.
ROUND 2 LOL
1) Two males, two females
2) November 15th at 10:30pm


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

missiek said:


> I found out Terra is having 3 puppies today! The vet said that his guess would be she goes into labor anytime between 3-6 days from now.
> 
> So here's the contest, you have 2 chances to win! :aktion033::chili:
> 
> ...


Just to be clear here - you want the time of the first birth, not the time she goes into labor?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess it's the 13th of November at 4:00 pm. And it's two girls and a boy!:thumbsup:




missiek said:


> I found out Terra is having 3 puppies today! The vet said that his guess would be she goes into labor anytime between 3-6 days from now.
> 
> So here's the contest, you have 2 chances to win! :aktion033::chili:
> 
> ...


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats, I hope you have a wonderful and easy birth. My guess is Nov 12th, at 4am and its will be girl, girl, boy. Congrats I am sooo excited for you and keep us posted.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

missiek said:


> I found out Terra is having 3 puppies today! The vet said that his guess would be she goes into labor anytime between 3-6 days from now.
> 
> So here's the contest, you have 2 chances to win! :aktion033::chili:
> 
> ...


My prediction is:

1. 3 boys 1 girl
2. Wednesday 16 - birthing starts 4 A.M. Eastern time.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Ohh, she specified a time zone!  She's taking this contest verrrrry seriously!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Nov. 14th 4 a.m. - 3 boys (sorry) lol


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

TB.TL said:


> Ohh, she specified a time zone!  She's taking this contest verrrrry seriously!!


 NO she didn't - I did b/c I'm in Pacific time, she is in Eastern time


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

2 boys, 1 girl. Nov. 13 at 6:30 a.m.


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: Haha... Starsmom, I was talking about you!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Can't join in on the festivities here, but want you to know your pups are in my thoughts. I keep all doggies in my prayers. Hugs to your little ones.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sat. Nov. 13th, 5:30 AM your time (lst birth)
boy, girl, boy 
all alive, healthy, hungry & happy---natural birth
Praying for you as you "become a grandmother" at this young age! Blessings and love across the miles.
sandi & kitzi


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Nov. 13, 12:50 am your time. 2 girls and 1 boy.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

My guess is 3 boys at 6 am 11/14/2010


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Nov. 14th 4 a.m. - 3 boys (sorry) lol


LOL I see you and I were thinking the same thing! I say its the season for boys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

My guess: 2 girls, 1 boy, 13th November, 2.30 am!

All the best to your little girl! Keep my fingers crossed that everything will go fine! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*My guess*

2 girls and 1 boy!

Delivery date: November 12th.

Please put a pup in my goody bag:wub2::wub2::wub2: we will not mind:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Good luck! this ia quite an ordeal havving to wait and praying a LOT for the mom and babies to be allright.

Keep us posted!

Have lots of clean sheets???? towels and a heating pad available in addition to Nutrical and calcium ( like tums ) for delivery time.

OMG this is so exciting!:tender::tender::tender: and yet unpredictable!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I will say 11/14 7:18 am two boys and 1 girl .


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

I am going to guess my birthday and birth time!!

Nov 12 11:25 am

2 boys and 1 girl!

:wub::thumbsup::wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

My daughter, Malayah, has a birthday on the 11th so that's the date she's voting for!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> 2 girls and 1 boy!
> 
> Delivery date: November 12th.
> 
> ...


Do I have supplies? Oh yeah!!! lol I just set up her maternity ward and took a ton of pix of that and all my supplies. I was going to post a pic of it all as soon as I can. I still need nutrical and as far as calcium, I have tums, but I have also heard some people give their Mom's vanilla ice cream for the calories and calcium. What do you all think of that?


----------



## bonernova (Nov 6, 2010)

I guess 11/13 at 4:45 AM. 1 boy, 3 girls.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I changed my guess to two boys, two girls following the x-ray sightings:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

lol Susan! I have been staring and staring at those xrays!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

my guess is 3 girls 1 boy, November 13th 1:13 AM....good luck, best wishes to all Terra and you Kelly


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've come late to the guessing, so here it is........

3 boys, 1 girl
Nov. 16 at 11:20 PM


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm going to say November 17th. 3 boys and 1 girl at 4am


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Did you get my guess on the other page? Tuesday the 16th at 4...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

My guess is for Nov 17th, 2:30 a.m. Two boys and two girls.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I didn't go back and read through the thread after posting my original guess.....soooooo.....:blush:.....I'm assuming we're making new guesses?

1 boy, 2 girls on Nov. 16th at around 4am.

....and if we weren't guessing for a second time....just disregard this...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

We are guessing a second time because everyone's first guesses have already passed! LOL!

I forgot to add my gender guesses... I say two boys and one or two girls, depending on the three or four thing. :happy:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Nov 16th with the first one born 1am eastern time 

Four girls


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

16th November - 4.17pm(your time) for first pup. 3 girls, 1 boy.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Nov. 16 th late afternoon EST. --3 boys, 1 girl !! Good Luck :chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Nov. 18 4:AM, your time. 3 girls and 1 boy.:thumbsup:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

November 17th 2am 2 boys & 2 girls


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Today is the day I picked and I'm aiming for about 4 this afternoon... so come on pup. You know you want to do it today!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

3 boys and 1 girl - 11/17 - 2:54am Central time.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Go check out post #1 to see the winners!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I can't believe I won! :chili::chili: I woke up to a lovely PM from Kelly explaining she had a winner for her contest. Kelly, that is just so sweet of you! But, really I feel like I should NOT be receiving a gift....I should be sending you a gift! You are so thoughtful and kind, thank you so very much. 

Please update us on Terra and the puppies when you have time. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hey ! i had the sexes right !!:thumbsup:


missiek said:


> I made a huge list of everyone's guesses...and then went through and circled all of the right info...The person who had 2 out of 3 right (date, boy/girl ratio, and approx. time of birth)was....
> 
> 
> :chili::aktion033::thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:CONGRATS, SUSIE AND ERIN:chili::chili: 
I got a rock (quote from Charlie Brown Halloween special) 
The real winner is Terra for giving birth to these pups, the pups for making it and Kelly for doing such a great job whelping them. :dothewave: Can't wait to hear what the vet says. I'm thinkin' :good post - perfect


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations Suzie and Erin! Great guesses....I too guessed 4am, the second guess, but was way off with the sexes. 
Congratulations Terra and to Kelly! Woo hoo! Can't wait to see pictures of them. :Waiting:



uniquelovdolce said:


> hey ! i had the sexes right !!:thumbsup:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I wish I could give everyone who participated a prize...but I think DH would disown me for the expense.  It was so difficult trying to narrow it down! Suzi won outright with 2 out of 3, but then I also wanted to give the other goodie bag to someone who had guessed the correct date...and that was hard! So I looked at who guessed the closest with the genders and then I had to chose between Erin and Miki...so I looked at the times and Erin was the closer guess.  

Like I said though, I had wished I could get everyone a prize!! This was so fun!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:well one out of how many guesses did we have, too funny!



Rocky's Mom said:


> Congratulations Suzie and Erin! Great guesses....I too guessed 4am, the second guess, but was way off with the sexes.
> Congratulations Terra and to Kelly! Woo hoo! Can't wait to see pictures of them. :Waiting:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Kelly, you did it fair and square and it's so nice of you to do it. We should be sending you presents for doing such a GREAT job! I'm anxious to hear more about it. We want details!!!:wub:



missiek said:


> I wish I could give everyone who participated a prize...but I think DH would disown me for the expense.  It was so difficult trying to narrow it down! Suzi won outright with 2 out of 3, but then I also wanted to give the other goodie bag to someone who had guessed the correct date...and that was hard! So I looked at who guessed the closest with the genders and then I had to chose between Erin and Miki...so I looked at the times and Erin was the closer guess.
> 
> Like I said though, I had wished I could get everyone a prize!! This was so fun!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Yep, I think Terra and missiek are the winners with those cute babies! Way to go Erin and Suzie!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

What a nice PM to come home to after a very emotional draining day at work! I am so proud of Terra and all the hard work she did to bring these puppies into the world and all Kelly's hard work to ensure that Terra had all the support she needed. Kelly, I sent you a PM!

Erin

PS. Kelly, I know it was initially hard to share the news with us but I am proud of you for doing so and I am proud of my forum (sorry Joe/Yung - I know it's not "my" forum but that's sometimes how I feel) for stepping up to make sure that Kelly had the support she needed to keep Terra and the babies safe!


----------

